# NEW ALGERIA 2008 PROJECTS and VIEWS



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Most people don't known this part of north africa region 

because it 's a young country who has known a lot of problem of stability


Now Algeria try to make an effort to point to a certain degree of development 

You will find in my thread pictures having a strong link with the culture of this nation 










:cheers:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Presenting this country is so hard 

i.e you must have a lot of knowledge of the past history of Algeria 

And the past is linking with the invasion 

-Roman (Italian ) 

-Arab (Arabian )

-Ottoman (Turk)

-Spain (Spanish) 

-France (French)










This is a best view of the bay algier 



http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

The country is inhabited by different type of man and woman 

Until to call the algerian men and women of the extreme south 

"The blues men" 

But the original people of the algeria is known as "the berber"

Different languages exist in different region of the country 



:cheers:


http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

the extrem south is a paradise 

is globaly animated by the life of the desert 

This is a salt lake in the south of algeria 












http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Certain views are wonderful 










artichoke fields 

:cheers:


http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

The sun is shining the most of the time 

the wether is generally dry 

But cold in winter 

with sometimes snows 

it depend from a year to another 

In 2008 The wether was very well for the agriculture



http://fyollande.skyblog.com 











:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

the nature is magic 










Le Lac des flamants OUARGLA

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

In the point of view of the economy 

Algeria make a big effort to maintain the growth 

New partnership with algeria 's company become true 











:cheers:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:

The color of the sky

The color of the fields 

The color of the road 

make the landscape original for the viewer 

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Algeria is commonly known as dz 


:cheers:




























When I use this word "dz "

It's the signification of the algeria country

Different colors as brown, green, blue,white black give a special "touch" to the landscape 

This is marvellous 

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

The old average algerian man is 30 years old

The youth is representing globally the most part of the population 


http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

lac de Rehaia 










the well being in the algerian desert










:cheers:

To be outside under a sun shining with our family is a great amazing moment 

And it 's impossible 
for not smilling


http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Algier's harbour :cheers:

This harbour is overloaded 

as you can see 


http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

SIder annaba 

:cheers:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

evening is a real dream for the spirit 

the sun is marvellous


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

in algeria 

WAtEr or snow + SUN = DREAMING ENVIRONMENT 










:cheers:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

architecture is various 

Maure 

Chinese 

Moroccan 

French 


http://fyollande.skyblog.com 

Turc 

Italian 

serbian 

arab 

ect...

due to the link to the culture but also the contract with the builder ...


:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Lac de Boughezoul 










:cheers:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

winner south africa cycling in koléa algeria 











:cheers:


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

This is :spam1:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Cap Bengut 









next to Dellys algeria


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

el tarf


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

He is not Tom Sawer 

east algeria next to Tunisia 

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Train boat and car 

The node network


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

DOUNYA PARC


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

seven towers in building of 142 meters


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

sorry


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

sorry


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Algeria 

Has changed his face 

and it is ready to make front to it's futur


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

To answer to the problems of algeria 

The population must play a rule


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

the state is ready to face the futur of his population 

but the way to access is fully constraignant 

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

i hope a better futur for this nation 

because until now the luck doesn't smile for it


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

the algerian man is very kind very sociable but nervous ...

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

The average meaning is young people


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

fyollande said:


>


what about the ALGERIAN PROJECTS ??? is this a picture thread ?:bash:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:







The tube of Algier begining his service may be in october or November 2008


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Another picture of the Subway of Algier 

Coming soon 

Inchallah 

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Constantine 










:cheers:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

This is the wrong section. This should be in the photos section. Also could you please post more pictures per post.


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

fyollande said:


>


Looks Great


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Parc BEn Omar KOUBA ALGeRIA 

http://fyollande.skyblog.com 

:cheers:


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

hey fyo you are doing good job :banana:


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

:bash:

you are here ben ali ???
you are already looking at them in africa thread 
subway ,tramway , etc.........oran 
bigest in africa lot project 


stop you childish game :bash:

zaama you didnt see it in africa thread 
fyollande just strating to post 
you ll see project and project and more 


we are brother no:lol::lol: maghreb region:banana:







Tounsi said:


> what about the ALGERIAN PROJECTS ??? is this a picture thread ?:bash:


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

for you tounsi make you happy :cheers:


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

algerian manga magazine


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

algiers


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Hello Icosium 


How are you dear friend ? 

yes , as you tell 

Some projects coming soon !









hno:
http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Cevital is a private group 

with a lot of ambitious program in different activities

such as this









hno:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Algeria is a truly beautiful county. I have already seen many pix of Algiers and it is such a lovely and beautiful city.

Thanks for these great photos and all the best to Algeria


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Tourism growth take a great expansion 

another example of the lucrative strategic planning of this part of the economy 

tomorrow 

1282 beds

Cevital project 

:cheers:










http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Thanks The Iranian for your respect 

Iran is a mysterious country too 

its mountain and its fascinate culture 

:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

2697 beds for BOUMERDES 

SGHIRATE PROJECT (SIDAR ) 










hno:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

SIaha 17 510 Lits Boumerdes 











:cheers:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

FORuM AL DJAZAIR MORETTI 

EMIRAL 

2004 LITS 

:cheers:










http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

AIN CHORB aIN TAYA PRoJECT 










:cheers:

hno:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

algeria` president in visit teheran ,beatiful city i saw it in your thread 














alitezar said:


> Algeria is a truly beautiful county. I have already seen many pix of Algiers and it is such a lovely and beautiful city.
> 
> Thanks for these great photos and all the best to Algeria


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

this tower will have 70 floors (acording news paper )




fyollande said:


> hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

MaDAGH ORAN 










:cheers:

hno:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

:cheers:salut fyo you didnt reply in my e mail ???

nice project :lol: thats what our friend tounsi ask:lol:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:


http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Dounya parc annaba 










:cheers:

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

algiers tramway


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Thanks icosium for your help 

because found pictures of algeria is very hard 

and I expect you help me in this task 

Thanks for your help 

hno:


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

will have pic soon 
when i get some i give it to you :cheers:

summer and after ^^



fyollande said:


> Thanks icosium for your help
> 
> because found pictures of algeria is very hard
> 
> ...


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

oran project 2 city in algeria


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

http://fyollande.skyblog.com 

hno:










:cheers:

a cap 

http://fyollande.skyblog.com


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

PARADISE ALGERIA 










hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

USTO ORAN 










:cheers:


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

WTC aLGERIA 










:cheers:


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

sorry 

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

algiers


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

http://algiersprogress.skyblog.com :cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

---INSIDE THE THIRD BIGGEST DESSALINATION WaTER CENTRAL OF THE WORLD 
ALGIER 

---ORAN MAACT'A 's PROJECT 

THE BIGGEST ONE OF THE WORLD 

hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

galerie de kamou .lv 

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

OUM EL BOUAGHI ALGERIE 










:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)

fyollande said:


> hno:



Wow! That’s nice! 

What is this? I mean is that a picture of a statue or something or was it made by computer?


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

sweet that is cool


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:


----------



## setifis (Jul 23, 2007)

Great job fyollande


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Koudiet acerdoune 

algierprogressblog


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Marvelous place!


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

very nice I like the ducks


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

salam mister aboussir


----------



## yak (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

algiers (sources ) http://icosiumcity.skyrock.com/ 





























church


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

oki :banana:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Tigzirt 








:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

fyollande said:


> :cheers:


Where is that place?


----------



## setifis (Jul 23, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Where is that place?



I think it's Ben Aknoun, 7 km west of Algiers Centre.. it's just few meters from Algiers Zoo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

setifis said:


> I think it's Ben Aknoun, 7 km west of Algiers Centre.. it's just few meters from Algiers Zoo.


Thanks


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

all pics where the photographer/source was not credited were deleted.


----------



## setifis (Jul 23, 2007)

kbboy said:


> all pics where the photographer/source was not credited were deleted.



what do you mean not credited, most of the pics here are linked to websites, what happen to the pics, u posted?


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:

it's very nice place !!!

isn' t it ??




:banana:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

GOURAYA 










:cheers:


----------



## setifis (Jul 23, 2007)

fyollande said:


> :cheers:
> 
> it's very nice place !!!
> 
> ...


Indeed it is, Algeria is a real Eldorado.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

fyollande said:


> :cheers:


Very nice places :cheers: include this! Where is that ancient "town"?


----------



## setifis (Jul 23, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice places :cheers: include this! Where is that ancient "town"?


It could be Timgad, or Djamila (430 km east of algiers)..anyway, they are very close to each other just few Kms between them.


----------



## setifis (Jul 23, 2007)

*Tingad: ariel picture*



















As I know Algeria is the second after Italy to have a high number of Raman cites, and if you visit Algeria, you can see Romans cities everywhere especial center and east of Algeria, many cities still having the same name till nowadays


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

^^what city is that???


----------



## setifis (Jul 23, 2007)

conquest said:


> ^^what city is that???


Myself couldn’t figure it out, just Mr fyollande, or somebody else can do.. But I guess it could be Sour Elghozlan, (Bouira district) considering that fact that we can see the two welcoming gazelles.


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

Ha dear friend 


This beautifull place is located in Bechar South algeria 

Thanks for your interesting question 

:banana:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:







]


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

*dz*










hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

*dz*










hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

*dz*










this come from QPI international 


:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

This come from qpI international 










hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

*dz*


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hello everybody


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)




----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)

Superbe les images.:cheers2:
Tu devrais faire un tour sur le forum algérien des fois.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

UtopianSkyscraper said:


> Superbe les images.:cheers2:
> Tu devrais faire un tour sur le forum algérien des fois.


oui c'est vrai que ça serait bien ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics fyollande :cheers:


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

i already told here this before 

she is shy (he):nuts:




UtopianSkyscraper said:


> Superbe les images.:cheers2:
> Tu devrais faire un tour sur le forum algérien des fois.


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

from fyollande skyblog:banana:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

from fyollande skyblog









hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

dear friend you are welcome 

from fyollande


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

oh yeah a big flower on the street
:nuts:

why not 


from fyollande sky 


Thanks


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

wah 

what's a beautifull view of the blue mediteranean see









North africa Algeria Gouraya 

:dj:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

wonderfull place 

US Embassy in Algeria Algier









:cheers:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

a mega mall ardis arcofina











:nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome "back" @fyollande  very nice pics


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9-hPGxpIxU

Oran Convention Center from luigi077 youtube with a repetitive andalusian song 


:banana:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

a sunny square 











hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

The water there is squirting with the hottest temperature of the world 

Guelma 










:lol:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

water dams 

a pleasure for the eyes, isn't it ???


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

no it isn't fort boyard sorry 

it 's a castle lost in the middle of the desert illizi 

the sun is very shinning 











hno:


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

go for a stroll in Bordj bou arréridj sunset 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwWa...e.skyrock.com/12.html&feature=player_embedded

youtube ccnumalink


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

stunt in algeria 

a lot of pro of stunt in the algerian motorway 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCeEkXz3hWo

youtube sersab12


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

hi 

I m here

I'm welcome 

el kseur


----------



## fyollande (May 2, 2008)

zabana :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

fyollande said:


> water dams
> 
> a pleasure for the eyes, isn't it ???


Really amazing view of those water dams


----------

